# [LE] 12 four-legged cops graduate from K9 academy - KSAX



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://ksax.com/article/stories/S460156.shtml%3Fcat%3D10230&cid=0&ei=xTA_SKj2CpyGzAS1gaGjAg&usg=AFrqEzeJdofAvhEiwACAXnoSHbEHAD2U6g">12 four-legged cops graduate from <b>K9</b> academy</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KSAX, MN -</font> <nobr>7 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>She will bring back her newly trained partner to be the only <b>K9</b> on the Osceola Police force. While many dogs go into training, about 25 percent of them will <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

